# Troyke R-12, 12" Precision Rotary Table - $600 (Sutter Creek, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Jun 27, 2021)

Troyke R-12, 12" Precision Rotary Table - tools - by owner - sale
					

Troyke R-12, 12" Precision Rotary Table Price $600.00, Working Diameter 12 Inches 60 Second Accuracy, Vernier Readable To 15 Seconds, Dials Graduated In Single Minute Increments And Degrees Weight...



					goldcountry.craigslist.org


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 27, 2021)

Rabbit hole tangent, this is being sold by the Knight Foundry in Sutter Creek. I didn’t know that was there, have you ever been there MrWhoopee?


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 27, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> Rabbit hole tangent, this is being sold by the Knight Foundry in Sutter Creek. I didn’t know that was there, have you ever been there MrWhoopee?


I've been past it a couple of times, but haven't had the opportunity to stop in. Usually the stuff you see them list qualifies as real antiques. I believe they recently had to relocate.


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 27, 2021)

According to the Sacramento paper article, everything is as it was. Maybe they sold off the duplicates? dunno. Either was sounds like a daunting task but man I love when dedicated folks keep this kind of thing alive and how it was.


----------

